# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Κουρκουμάς  ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric  )

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με τη χρήση του Κουρκουμάς  ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric  ) , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο.


* Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric )*
iStock_000011354021Small.jpg

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, κουρκουμα δινουμε μεσω της αυγουτροφης? Θα μπορουσε να μπει στο jkmax μιας και περιεχει λεκιθινη? Κανει για ολα τα ειδη πουλιων, ετσι?

----------


## jk21

Nικο ναι μπορει να μπει και θα γινω συντομα συγκεκριμενος 

δεν ειναι πηγη λεκιθινης ,αλλα συνεργατικα με τη λεκιθινη ,εχει ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση .Λεκιθινη σε σκονη ,οπως και κουρκουμα βρισκουμε ευκολα σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα στο κεντρο της αθηνας .η πρωτη νομιζω εχει γυρω στα 12 ευρω το κιλο και ο κουρκουμας μονο 6 το κιλο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Nικο ναι μπορει να μπει


Σε τι ποσοτητα Δημητρη?

----------


## jk21

> Παραλλληλα ιδανικη χρωστικη ,για βαψιμο πουλιων στα οποια το πορτοκαλι ειναι επιθυμητο ,,οπως τα  yorkshire  και  norwich καναρινια (επιφυλλασομαι προσεχως με κατι καλο ... ) 
> 
> 
> αν μαλιστα σκεφτουμε οτι η μαυρη τελεια ,ειναι η διογκωση της χολης και του ηπατος στους νεοσσους ,ισως στην πορεια οι ιδιοτητες του ,εχουν για μας ακομη μεγαλυτερη αξια ....


ειπα ... επιφυλλασομαι προσεχως ! λιαν συντομως εντος της αλλης εβδομαδας .Εξαρταται που θες να την δωσεις και για ποιο λογο

----------


## johnrider

Αυτο που ξερω για τον κουρκουμα ειναι οτι μου εφτιαξε μια υπεροχη γλαστρα.Πριν αρκετους μηνες ειχα αγορασει ριζες κουρκουμα  απο καταστημα με μπαχαρικα και τα ειχα ξεχασει μεσα σε σακουλακι. πριν μια με δυο εβδομάδες τα βρηκα και ειχαν βγαλει φυτρα.

----------


## legendguards

εγω δεν καταλαβα , τι πρεπει να ειναι ριζα  , σκονη , μπαχαρικο ?

----------


## jk21

Το μπαχαρικο που ψωνιζουμε , ειναι σε μορφη σκονης η αποξηραμενη και τριμμενη ριζα του φυτου που βλεπεις  .Ο Γιαννης  ειχα αγοραζει ολοκληρη ριζα για να τριβει φρεσκια (σκεψου κατι σαν βολβο οπως το τζιντζερ  ) η οποια ξεχασθηκε και απο την υγρασια πεταξε φυτρα

----------


## legendguards

δοσολογια στην αυγοτροφη εχουμε ?

----------


## jk21

και ενα κουταλι στα 100 γρ να εβαζες ,δεν θα ειχες προβλημα  ανω οριου για καποια ουσια του .Το θεμα ειναι η γευση που ειναι ιδιαιτερη και οπως η σπιρουλινα ξεκινα στη μυτη του κουταλιου ωστε να δεις οτι τον αποδεχονται και συντομα ανεβαινεις 

Ομως να ξερεις σε κοκκινα δεν κανει ,ειδικα αν ειναι περιοδος βαψιματος

----------


## greenalex1996

> και ενα κουταλι στα 100 γρ να εβαζες ,δεν θα ειχες προβλημα  ανω οριου για καποια ουσια του .Το θεμα ειναι η γευση που ειναι ιδιαιτερη και οπως η σπιρουλινα ξεκινα στη μυτη του κουταλιου ωστε να δεις οτι τον αποδεχονται και συντομα ανεβαινεις 
> 
> Ομως να ξερεις σε κοκκινα δεν κανει ,ειδικα αν ειναι περιοδος βαψιματος


*jk21* Εμεις που θελουμε να δωσουμε κουρκουμα και δεν δινουμε αυγοτροφη.. μπορουμε να το  βαλουμε στο νερο ή στο αυγο?

----------


## jk21

στο νερο δεν διαλυεται καλα γιατι μενει ιζημα 

στο αυγο πασπαλισμα γινεται ..... αποδοχη δεν ξερω αν εχει ,γιατι θα ειναι πανω πανω και θα ειναι στην ουσια αποκλειστικα οτι θα γευονται αρχικα τα πουλια

----------


## stefos

Ευχαριστούμε ακόμη μία φορά Δημήτρη.

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη ο κουρκουμας εχει λουτείνη??

----------


## jk21

Οχι . Κουρκουμινη ειναι η χρωστικη του 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curcumin

----------


## krisp

Επίσης θεωρείται ότι έχει αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες, για τους ανθρώπους τουλάχιστον...
Λέω να δοκιμάσω στα gouldian, να το βάλω πριν την ψήσω;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω την συνταγη σου αλλα αν αναμιγνυεται σωστα και μετα το ψησιμο , σιγουρα εχει περισσοτερες αντιοξειδωτικες ιδιοτητες .Οποτε θες ομως .Αρκει να τον εισαγεις σιγα σιγα σε ποσοτητα για να γινει αποδεκτος

----------


## teo24

Στην αυγοτροφη  σχεδον παντα ριχνω λιγο.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι τα ''χαλαει'' ουτε τα κανει να την τρωνε με πιο ορεξη.Παντως την τρωνε καναρινια-καρδερινες....

----------


## nikoslarisa

Een natuurlijk product tegen Coccidiose! Uitvoerig wetenschappelijk getest!

 Professor Duchatel berichte onlangs over de werkzaamheid van curcuma (geelwortel) tegen Coccidiose. Meerdere liefhebbers zijn hier natuurlijk boven op gedoken, want willen we niet allemaal het liefste ziekten bestrijden met natuurlijke middelen?!

 Jonge duiven zijn het meest gevoelig voor Coccidiose. Ze vertonen groene diaree en vermageren. Volwassen duiven met Coccidiose vertonen meestal geen klinische tekens. De vorm daalt, er is vermoeidheid tijdens de vluchten en/of diaree.

 Om een natuurlijke weerstand tegen Coccidiose op te bouwen, kan de curcuma (Curcuma Longa), hulp aan onze duiven bieden. Traditioneel wordt de wortel van deze plant gebruikt in tropische streken om verschillende problemen en infecties te behandelen.

 Dit kruid is gekend voor zijn antioxydante en anti-inflammatoide eigenschappen.
 Bij intestinale (ingewanden) storingen kan het dus interessant zijn, om onze duiven met curcumapoeder te behandelen vooralleer we onze toevlucht tot de klassieke geneesmiddelen nemen. 

Μεταφραση : Ένα φυσικό προϊόν κατά της κοκκιδίωσης! Ολοκληρωμένη, δοκιμάζονται επιστημονικά!

Ο καθηγητής Duchatel ανέφερε πρόσφατα σχετικά με την αποτελεσματικότητα των curcuma (turmeric) κατά της κοκκιδίωσης. Πολλούς εραστές είναι εδώ, φυσικά, πάνω από όλα, γιατί δεν θέλουμε την βούτηξε το πιο γλυκό καταπολέμηση ασθενειών με φυσικούς πόρους!

Νέοι είναι πιο ευάλωτοι σε κοκκιδίωσης. Εκθέτουν πράσινη διάρροια και αδυνάτισμα. Τα ενήλικα πουλιά με κοκκιδίωσης συνήθως εμφανίζουν κλινικά συμπτώματα. Τη μορφή σταγόνες, υπάρχει κόπωση κατά τη διάρκεια της πτήσεις και/ή διάρροια.

Σε μια φυσική αντίσταση να οικοδομήσουμε κοκκιδίωσης, το curcuma (Curcuma Longa), να συμβάλει στην μας περιστέρια. Παραδοσιακά, η ρίζα του φυτού χρησιμοποιείται σε τροπικές ζώνες με διαφορετικά προβλήματα και τη θεραπεία των λοιμώξεων.

Αυτό το βότανο είναι γνωστό για τις antioxydante και αντι-inflammatoide ιδιότητες.
Στο εντερικό (έντερα) δυσλειτουργίες έτσι μπορεί να είναι ενδιαφέρουσα, για τη θεραπεία μας περιστέρια με curcumapoeder, προτού καταφύγουμε σε παραδοσιακά φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα εχει θετικη δραση  . Δεν ειναι πανακεια αλλα βοηθα !!

βρηκα την πηγη του κειμενου που μας παρεθεσες και καταλαβα οτι δεν την εβαλες επειδη ειναι εμπορικος συνδεσμος 



οι σχετικες ομως  επιστημονικες δημοσιευσεις πανω στη χρηση του κουρκουμα ως βοηθητικου φυτικου σκευασματος σε προβληματα κοκκιδιωσης ειναι και οι παρακατω : 


http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...32010000100008




> However the oocysts count of birds given ration supplemented with salinomycin sodium and 3% turmeric powder was significantly lower than the other groups. The parasite was not completely suppressed by any of the treatments.





> Ωστόσο, οι ωοκύστες Καταμέτρηση των πτηνών Δεδομένης Συμπληρώθηκε Με σαλινομυκίνη σιτηρέσιο νατρίου και κουρκούμη σκόνη ήταν 3% χαμηλότερη από την άλλη Σημαντικά ομάδες. Το παράσιτο δεν καταστέλλεται πλήρως από οποιαδήποτε από τις θεραπείες.


δηλαδη βοηθα στη μειωση των ωοκυστων , δεν εξαφανιζει απο μονος του την κοκκιδιωση 



http://www.banglajol.info/index.php/...le/19122/13267




> Provision of turmeric extract with ethanol may increase body weight gain, feed efficiency and decrease mortalitycaused by Eimeria maxima infection.





> Με διάταξη του εκχυλίσματος κουρκούμη αιθανόλη σωματικού βάρους μπορεί να αυξήσει το κέρδος, την αποδοτικότητα των ζωοτροφών και της θνησιμότητας μείωση προκαλείται από τη μόλυνση μέγιστα Eimeria


δηλαδη βαμμα κουρκουμα (αιθανολικο διαλλυμα δηλαδη ) βοηθησε εμμεσα σε προσβολες απο eimeria coccidia






ειχε αναφερθει και παλιοτερα σε ερευνα συνεργατικα με το μαυροσησαμο (nigella sativa ) , δυστυχως ομως δεν ισχυει πια ο συνδεσμος της ερευνας που ειχα επισυναψει εκει αλλα υπαρχει το σχετικο κομματι σαν παραθεση

*Nigella sativa, black cumin μαυροσήσαμο, μαυροκούκι









*Το μεγαλο ζητουμενο ομως ειναι να πιστει ο κοσμος να τον δοκιμασει ... εδω μεσα Νικο ξερεις οτι εχουν γραφτει αρκετα ... Δυστυχως ξερεις οτι αν δεν βγει σκευασμα απο εξωτερικο που να τα περιεχει ή αν δεν ερθει φιρμανι απο ξενους ονομαστους εκτροφεις  , ο κοσμος δεν τα δινει σημασια

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ειχα σκοπο να σου πω σε πμ αν θελεις την πηγη του..
Δεν πειράζει Δημητρη σιγα σιγα ο κοσμος θα μαθαίνει καλύτερα.(μερικες φορες αυτά που δεν είναι επώνυμα είναι τα καλύτερα)

----------


## jk21

off topic 

για καθε αρθρο που δημοσιευεται στο φορουμ  , σαφως πρεπει να αναφερουμε την πηγη , γιατι ειναι δουλεια που καποιος αλλος κοπιασε . Εχουν τυχει αρθρα στο φορουμ που δεν μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε πηγη εκτος κανονων και ανεραιθηκε η δημοσιευση τους  , εκτος αν οποιος ποσταριζε επαιρνε αδεια απο τον συγγραφεα να το βαλει χωρις πηγη και το ανεφερε  . Στην περιπτωση μας ηταν απλα μια αναφορα εταιριας που εμπορευεται κουρκουμα ως παρουσιαση του προιοντος της και οχι κανονικη αρθρογραφια , οποτε δεν ειχαμε τετοιο κωλλημα . Να πω επισης οτι σε ξενη αρθρογραφια ειμαστε πιο ελαστικοι στους κανονες και επιτρεπεται η παραθεση συνδεσμων που εχουν τετοια αρθρογραφια αν εχουν πανω τους εμπορικους συνδεσμους αλλα δεν ειναι οι ιδιοι καθαρα εμπορικοι

----------


## jk21

> οι σχετικες ομως  επιστημονικες δημοσιευσεις πανω στη χρηση του κουρκουμα ως βοηθητικου φυτικου σκευασματος σε προβληματα κοκκιδιωσης ειναι και οι παρακατω : 
> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...32010000100008
> δηλαδη βοηθα στη μειωση των ωοκυστων , δεν εξαφανιζει απο μονος του την κοκκιδιωση 
> http://www.banglajol.info/index.php/...le/19122/13267
> δηλαδη βαμμα κουρκουμα (αιθανολικο διαλλυμα δηλαδη ) βοηθησε εμμεσα σε προσβολες απο eimeria coccidia




αποφασιζοντας να ψαξω κατι που ειχα αφησει για καιρο  

θα παραθεσω στις πιο πανω ερευνες και την πιο κατω για το συγκεκριμενο φυτο 

https://www.researchgate.net/profile...ltry-diets.pdf




> Turmeric and hepatotoxicityPrimary hepatic detoxification processes include xenobiotic biotransformation (phase I
> metabolism) and the subsequent conjugation of the resulting metabolites (phase II
> metabolism), making them more water-soluble and available for excretion from the
> body. The microsomal cytochrome P450 (CYP)-dependent mono-oxygenase system in
> the liver plays an essential role in phase I metabolism (Akahori et al., 2005). The CYP
> enzymes are associated with several biological interactions involving hydroxylation,
> epoxidation, oxygenation, dehydrogenation, nitrogen dealkylation, and oxidative
> deamination (Hari Kumar and Kuttan, 2006). Yarru et al. (2009) reported that
> Turmeric (0.5%) in the basal diet reduced the expression of hepatic genes CYP1A1
> ...





> Abbas etal. (2010) found maximum coccidiostatic effect with Turmeric added at 3% levels in thediet as compared to other infected groups receiving Turmeric containing rations, whichwere comparable with using a standard coccidiostat i.e., salinomycin sodium. In the samestudy, the peak excretion of oocysts was delayed about 1 or 2 days relative to the controlinfected group. Lee et al. (2010) reported that faecal oocyst shedding from birdsexperimentally infected with E. acervulina was significantly decreased when broilerTurmeric in poultry diet: R.U. Khan et al.100 World's Poultry Science Journal, Vol. 68, March 2012chickens were fed with a diet containing C. longa






> Kurkure et al. (2001) reported that Turmeric restored the reduced humoralresponse caused by aflatoxin induced immuno-suppression, suggesting humoral immunestimulatorypotential



και αυτο ...


http://www.phytopharmajournal.com/V2issue303.pdf

Σιγουρα διαβαζοντας μπορειτε να δειτε καποια πραγματα , οταν εχει ερθει η ωρα ομως και αν αξιζει , θα μιλησουμε και για καποια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια που υπαρχει εκει   (ισως και αλλου αλλα σιγουρα και εδω )

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αποξηραμένα Βότανα με κουρκουμα και πιπέρι καγιεν

----------


## jk21

Νικο τα βοτανα που βαζεις ποια ειναι; 

τα δυο μπαχαρικα σε τι ποσοστο πανω κατω ;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βοτανα: Ριγανη ,θυμαρι ,βασιλικο , δεντρολίβανο ,καλεντουλα ,ταραξακο ,γαϊδουράγκαθο ,λουιζα ,αχιλλεια ,τσουκνιδα ,κολιανδρος σκονη κ σπορια ,σκορδο ,χαμοληλι , δυοσμο.από τον κουρκουμα βαζουμε σε 1 κιλο βοτανα 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου πολύ κοφτα και 1 κοφτο κουταλακι πιπερι καγιεν...(για τον κουρκουμα η δοση είναι από εκτροφεα του εξωτερικου,για το πιπερι η δοση είναι μετα από κουβέντα μαζι του,ισως θελει κ παραπανω)..(εχω καιρο να παρω να βαλω κ τζιντζερ,το εχω αμελήσει....)

----------


## kostas salonika

Νίκο τα υπόλοιπα σε τι ποσοστό τα δίνεις;τα έχεις μόνιμα στα πουλιά η δίνεις κάποιες μέρες την εβδομάδα ..;;


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κωστα τα βαζω μόνιμα,τα ποιο πολλα τα παίρνω σε συσκευασια των 50ως 100γρ...τα ανακατεύω όλα μαζι στο μπλεντερ και τα βαζω σε γυάλινο βάζο...τους το βαζω κ στην αυγοτροφη τους σε μια μικρη ποσοτητα.(από τη σκονη σκορδο βαζω μονο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου στο ολο μειγμα όπως επισης κ από την σκονη κολιανδρο ).

----------


## IscarioTis

Αριστερα ζευγαρακι δεξα καρποντακος



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ειχες βαλει πανω στο αυγο; τι ποσοτητα σε καθε αυγο;

----------


## IscarioTis

στην μυτη κουταλιου και λιγο πιο λιγο σε καθε αυγο
ο καρποντακος κατι εκανε το ζευγαρακι θελει τον χρονο του μαλλον

----------


## legendguards

Μετα απο την μεγαλη επιμονη του Δημητρη να δοκιμασω τον κουρκουμα στις καρδερινες , πηρα σημερα βιολογικο κουρκουμα στα 6 ευρεω το κιλο , θα τον εισαγω στην αυγοτροφη σε δοσολογια 1γρ στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης . Επισης τον δοκιμασα για να δω την γευση του και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ελαφρια σαν μπαχαρικο απο οτι τον υπολογιζα . Θα τον βαλω για ενα δοκιμαστικο εξαμηνο και θα βγαλω τα συμπερασματα μου .

----------


## johnrider

Σημερα προσθεσα 0,60 του γραμμαριου κουρκουμα σε 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφη. Aποδοχη κανονικη για ολα τα πουλια.

----------


## legendguards

Και εγω τοσο εβαλα μισο γρ στα 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Mε 0,6 στα 100 γραμμαρια η κουτσουλια εγινε κουρκουμοκουτσουλια και ας ειχα ριξει  σπιρουλινα

----------


## jk21

να την δουμε αυριο να δω τι εννοεις;

----------


## johnrider

Στο χρωμα εννοω νικησε ο κουρκουμας παρα η σπιρουλινα.

----------


## jk21

Kαταλαβα βρε αλλα θελω να το δω , γιατι η καφεκιτρινη κουτσουλια μπορει να σημαινει και διατροφη με αρκετο αυγο ή αμυλο που δεν απορροφιεται πληρως . Ο κουρκουμας εχει ιδιαιτερο χρωμα και ξεχωριζει . Mε ενδιαφερει να δω αν μεγαλο του μερος αποβαλλεται .... δεν ειναι ευκολος στην απορροφηση . Ψαχνοντας να δω τροπους αυξησης πριν λιγο , επεσα στην piperine και κατευθειαν πηγε στο μυαλο μου στην αναφορα της απο τον Νικο το Δημητριαδη (ασχετο αν δεν περιεχεται στην παπρικα που ειχε πει ) και σε ενα ακομα μελος μας που εντελως τυχαια προσφατα κατι λεγαμε για το μαυρο πιπερι . Αυτο δεν παει να πει βεβαια οτι παει χαμενος .Οι ερευνες που εχουν δειξει θετικα αποτελεσματα στην πτηνοτροφια , δεν γινανε με ειδικες προσθηκες στην παροχη του για πληρη απορροφηση . Το μαυρο πιπερι βεβαια δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε αυγοτροφη , ισως ομως σε μικρες ποσοτητες να ειναι αποδεκτο 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3918523/




> *6. Piperine*Besides these natural compounds have been also used to increase the bioavailability of curcumin. One of them is piperine, a major component of black pepper, known as inhibitor of hepatic and intestinal glucuronidation and is also shown to increase the bioavailability of curcumin. This effect of piperine on the pharmacokinetics of curcumin has been shown to be much greater in humans than in rats. In humans, curcumin bioavailability was increased by 2,000% at 45 minutes after co-administering curcumin orally with piperine, whereas in rats, it has been found that concomitant administration of piperine 20 mg/kg with curcumin 2 g/kg increased the serum concentration of curcumin by 154% for a short period of 1-2 hours post drug. The study shows that in the dosages used, piperine enhances the serum concentration, extent of absorption and bioavailability of curcumin in both rats and humans with no adverse effects [95].
> Another study also showed that piperine (20 mg/kg orally) when administered with curcumin (2 g/kg orally) enhances the bioavailability of the latter up to 20-fold more in epileptic rats [111]. Enhanced bioavailability of curcumin was also evidenced by other researcher when curcumin was administered orally concomitant with piperine. Intestinal absorption of curcumin was also found relatively higher when administered concomitantly with piperine, and it stayed significantly longer in the body tissues [112]. In view of these findings, curcumin-piperine (Cu-Pi) nanoparticles has been prepared by various methods [113]. The bioavailability, cellular uptake and biological effects of this nanoparticles are being tested.

----------


## IscarioTis

Σε 30γρ αυγοτροφης εβαλα στην μυτη κ.γ

Πριν




Μετα απο 2 ωρες
Αριστερα το ζευγαρακι δεξια καρποντακος



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παντως οπως σου ειπε και ο Αντωνης στο θεμα της αυγοτροφης  , εχω την εντυπωση  απο την εικονα ,  οτι την κανεις καπως σβολιασμενη ; πιο στεγνη ; δεν ξερω ... οχι παντως μια ενιαια μαζα

----------


## IscarioTis

Οταν τελιωσω να την φτιαχνω την κοβω σε τετραγωνα και την βαζω στην καταψηξη,οταν ειναι να την βαλω απλα την ανακατευω λιγο με το πιρουνι,γιαυτο γινεται ετσι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Οταν τελιωσω να την φτιαχνω την κοβω σε τετραγωνα και την βαζω στην καταψηξη,οταν ειναι να την βαλω απλα την ανακατευω λιγο με το πιρουνι,γιαυτο γινεται ετσι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


όπως την βλεπω είναι αρκετα λασπωμένη(εχει αρκετή υγρασία),μπορεις αφου ξεπαγώσει να βαλεις λιγη φρυγανιά τριμμένη, θα εχεις καλυτερη αποδοχή από τα πουλια.

----------


## nikoslarisa

*6. Piperine

*Besides these natural compounds have been also used to increase the bioavailability of curcumin. One of them is piperine, a major component of black pepper, known as inhibitor of hepatic and intestinal glucuronidation and is also shown to increase the bioavailability of curcumin. This effect of piperine on the pharmacokinetics of curcumin has been shown to be much greater in humans than in rats. In humans, curcumin bioavailability was increased by 2,000% at 45 minutes after co-administering curcumin orally with piperine, whereas in rats, it has been found that concomitant administration of piperine 20 mg/kg with curcumin 2 g/kg increased the serum concentration of curcumin by 154% for a short period of 1-2 hours post drug. The study shows that in the dosages used, piperine enhances the serum concentration, extent of absorption and bioavailability of curcumin in both rats and humans with no adverse effects [95].
Another study also showed that piperine (20 mg/kg orally) when administered with curcumin (2 g/kg orally) enhances the bioavailability of the latter up to 20-fold more in epileptic rats [111]. Enhanced bioavailability of curcumin was also evidenced by other researcher when curcumin was administered orally concomitant with piperine. Intestinal absorption of curcumin was also found relatively higher when administered concomitantly with piperine, and it stayed significantly longer in the body tissues [112]. In view of these findings, curcumin-piperine (Cu-Pi) nanoparticles has been prepared by various methods [113]. The bioavailability, cellular uptake and biological effects of this nanoparticles are being tested. 

Δημητρη εχουμε καποια νεα πληροφορία για το μαυρο πιπερι?

----------


## jk21

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4093167/

https://www.banglajol.info/index.php...cle/view/26012

https://www.banglajol.info/index.php...cle/view/26012

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ενα αποσπασμα απο την μεταφραση του πρωτου λινκ που εβαλε ο Δημητρης.

 Το μαύρο πιπέρι (Piper nigrum) είναι ένα ανθισμένο αμπέλι που εξάγεται από τον πυρήνα ενός πιπεριού και ανήκει στην οικογένεια Piperaceae, γένος Piper και είδος Piper nigrum. Η μαύρη πιπεριά έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι πλούσια σε υπεροξειδάση γλουταθειόνης και αφυδρογονάση γλυκόζης-6-φωσφορικής (Karthikeyan and Rani, 2003). Οι αντιοξειδωτικές και ριζικές ιδιότητες σάρωσης των μαύρων σπόρων πιπέρι έχουν τεκμηριωθεί καλά (Gülcin, 2005). Khalaf et αϊ. (2008) *έδειξε ότι η πιπερίνη μπορεί να αυξήσει την απορρόφηση του σεληνίου, του συμπλέγματος της βιταμίνης Β, του βήτα-καροτίνης και της κουρκουμίνης καθώς και άλλων θρεπτικών ουσιών*. Επιπλέον, είναι ένας ενεργός αλκαλοειδής μεταβολισμός του βενζοπυρενίου μέσω του κυτοχρώματος Ρ450 που είναι απαραίτητος για το μεταβολισμό και τη μεταφορά των ξενοβιοτικών και μεταβολιτών (Reen et al., 1996), ενισχύει τη θερμογένεση του λιπιδίου (Malini et al., 1999) και αυξάνει τη ροή του χωνευτικού χυμού (Moorthy et al., 2009).

Το κουρκούμη (Curcuma longa) είναι ένα ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενο μπαχαρικό, συντηρητικό τροφίμων και χρωστικό υλικό που έχει βιολογικές δράσεις και φαρμακευτικές εφαρμογές (Burt, 2004). Το δραστικό και κύριο συστατικό που βρέθηκε στο κουρκούμη είναι η κουρκουμίνη, η οποία βρέθηκε να έχει αντιοξειδωτική δράση (Karami et al., 2011) και αντιβακτηριακές δραστηριότητες (Negi et al., 1999). Επιπροσθέτως, οι Soni κ.ά. (1997)* απέδειξαν την προστατευτική επίδραση της κουρκούμης ως προσθέτων ζωοτροφών στην επαγόμενη από την αφλατοξίνη μεταλλαξιογένεση και ηπατοκαρκινογένεση.*

----------


## nikoslarisa

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Για να το εχεις βαλει εδω το βιντεο και τη φωτο  Νικο , εχει υποθετω και κουρκουμα ; σε τι ποσοστοση ; γιατι στο μιγμα μεσα χανεται και δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις . Αν θες μας λες και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη εχει κ κουρκουμα μεσα ναι...βαζω ένα μικρο κουταλακι κοφτο(σαν τα κουταλακια από τα παγωτα,κατι μικρα) σε ένα βαζο 200 γρ περίπου..ρίγανη. θυμάρι. βασιλικός.δεντρολιβανο.καλ  εντουλα.λουιζα.δυόσμος . αχιλλεια .ταραξακος. τσουκνιδα .   γαϊδουράγκαθο.κολιανδρος σκονη κ σπορακια.μαυρο πιπερι σκονη.πιπερια καυτερη σκονη.σκορδο σκονη. κουρκουμα σκονη..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημήτρη δεν βγήκε όλο το μυνημα?θυμάμαι ότι ήταν όλο πριν

----------


## jk21

*Κομμένα ποστ*τα σημεια στιξης (τελειες ) κολλητα  με τα γραμματα , το ενα μετα το αλλο φταινε ... 

το εφτιαξα αλλα ισως ξανακοπει ... πρεπει αν αλλαξω ολες τις τελειες σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο τις λεξεις

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> [IMG][/IMG]



"καθαρες" κοιλιες και σε τετοια πουλια ,μπραβο Νικο....

----------

